# Milky Milk



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey,

So just wondering if anyone else does this...Some guy at work whos into his powerlifting style training...eats and drinks whatever he wants and also to get his calories up - has 8 pints of milk per day...

Is that okay for your body? I mean it's cheap but in terms of your inside is that okay to consume 8 pints of milk daily?

Thanks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

your not going to die if thats what your asking


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

I don't think that is what he was asking...

Im also interested i sometimes struggle to make my calories and top up with pints of milk (maybe 6 max though never 8)


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

you wont die, but you will **** cheese.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> you wont die, but you will **** cheese.


say again??

there loads of posts about milk on here m8, some say yes some say no,


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

8 pints is a lot to physically get down, i have a couple of pints a day usually, can have up to 4 though.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

barksie said:


> say again??
> 
> there loads of posts about milk on here m8, some say yes some say no,


it can alternate some days it will be brie others mature chedder, depends on how long you go between poos


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm having 4 pints and a litre of chocolate milkshake a day atm


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

What milk is he drinking?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

garethd93 said:


> What milk is he drinking?


was just about to say , bring on the semi skimmed, whole milk or gold top debate , lolol


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm having 4 pints and a litre of chocolate milkshake a day atm


I tried it but couldn't keep up as was feeling a bit rough by the fourth day I prefer icecream before bed


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Theres the GOMAD diet (Gallon of Milk A Day), maybe hes on that?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> I tried it but couldn't keep up as was feeling a bit rough by the fourth day I prefer icecream before bed


Yeah ice-cream is a winner


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

is your pal a fat **** ?


----------



## HornyGoat (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't drink milk, the dairy industry is ****ing horrible and the cows are often pumped with all sorts of ****.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Yeah screw those cows getting all our tren.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I'm having 4 pints and a litre of chocolate milkshake a day atm


Try Buffalo milk...lol it's all the rage!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Try Buffalo milk...lol it's all the rage!


I'm on cats milk atm


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

HornyGoat said:


> I don't drink milk, the dairy industry is ****ing horrible and the cows are often pumped with all sorts of ****.


...And we aren't? :laugh:


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

I hear badger milk has three times the protein of cows milk. My last source let me down though so I'm on the dog milk at the moment. Bit warm though straight from the source .


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

stoatman said:


> I hear badger milk has three times the protein of cows milk. My last source let me down though so I'm on the dog milk at the moment. Bit warm though straight from the source .





FelonE said:


> I'm on cats milk atm


Nice...cant beat a drop of cream from a good pussy!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Acidreflux said:


> Nice...cant beat a drop of cream from a good pussy!


Is that not thrush??


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Weird original question. So long as it doesn't cause any sort of digestive issues then drinking lots of milk is absolutely fine as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Is that not thrush??


Yeah but the natural yoghurt used to treat it increases protein content


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Madoxx said:


> Theres the GOMAD diet (Gallon of Milk A Day), maybe hes on that?


Good point, you could be right. Although strictly I think GOMAD is an American idea so it should be more like 6.7 UK pints per day.

GOMAD is an idiotic way to bulk though. It gives gives pretty much everyone who tries it far more calories than they need, and makes them fat.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah but the natural yoghurt used to treat it increases protein content


I like your thinking. Always about the gainzzz


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Yeah but the natural yoghurt used to treat it increases protein content





G-man99 said:


> Is that not thrush??





G-man99 said:


> I like your thinking. Always about the gainzzz


Den deh pussy eating gainzzz!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I like your thinking. Always about the gainzzz


Oh yes lol. Girl on top so as not to burn calories


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Oh yes lol. Girl on top so as not to burn calories


snowball too? all about the gainz


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Gold top with a few scoops of choccy protein powder :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> snowball too? all about the gainz


Woah there soldier, let's not take it that far


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think milk, for the simple fact, it tastes ****!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm on cats milk atm


You can milk pretty much anything with nipples.


----------

